# ~GREAT tiny tag!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there fwiends! Thiz iz me Bella!!! I gotz exciting news! Woah!!!








My mama found a very cool tag datz pewfect for all of you Chihuahuas, because unlike many other doggiez(like my bwothers) we'z are wery wittle!!!

It'z only 5/8" big! Datz the tiniest tag eva, smaller than a kitten tag! Wittle tag for wittle dogz!!!

Take a wook, it'z small like ze width of a pinky!





You can pick your own dezign! Mama picked minez to match my collar!






Diz iz me modeling it for mama....do you wike it?











It'z very teeny, so it's pewfect for running! 






It'z light so I don't mindz it, and I can eben explore in it!





And I can eben roll awound in itz!!! 






I tink diz iz a pewfect tag for all of us Chis!!! Next time your mamas & papas wantz to buyz you a tag, try diz one, it'z ZUPER GOOD!!!





My mama sayz it'z bery affowdable! It'z 6$! You can findz it here if you are intewested...

Small Cat Tag Ittie Bitties Customize your by FetchAPassionTags




Have a good weekend! :ngreet2:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Bella I love your new tag!

We were looking at collars for Jaxx in a very overpriced shop in Dallas, their cheapest plain collar was $85. They had some cute tags but they were all too big for Jaxx and were $50 for just the tag. It got me thinking Jaxx needs a collar and a tag even though I wasn't going to pay their prices.

Jaxx is definitely going to get a tiny tag.

Thank you Bella for sharing and you look beautiful as always.

Tell your Mommy I need my Chanel fix soon too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you, Bella, for sharing all your photos and the info for your new tag! My fur kids and I loved it so much that I just ordered one for Koda! Hopefully his will look as beautiful as yours.

Enjoy your new tag! 💕


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Oh Bella I love your new tag!
> 
> We were looking at collars for Jaxx in a very overpriced shop in Dallas, their cheapest plain collar was $85. They had some cute tags but they were all too big for Jaxx and were $50 for just the tag. It got me thinking Jaxx needs a collar and a tag even though I wasn't going to pay their prices.
> 
> ...


Oh 85$ for a plain collar?! Ouch! Even my boys' custom made, hand made,
real leather hound collars that last the dog's lifetime are only 30$! I am guilty
on spending 60$ on Bella's collar(one in the picture), but hey it has such pretty
bling(swarovski stones) and it's leather with leopard colored calf hair, also
custom made. But I still feel guilty about the price, the collar is just so
gorgeous though. Chanel's most expensive collar is 12$! Real leather. 
Although if Chanel didn't roll in every stinky thing she finds, I'd get her
the fancy 60$ collar too, it's so well made, I know it'll last a long time.
I have never seen what a 50$ tag looks like, that's high, very high, but
maybe it's some magic tag that never fades or rusts?! 

You miss my Chanelka?! You'll definitely get to see her, it's her 2nd Birthday
this Wednesday!!! We are planning on celebrating on the following weekend,
with cake and adventure! 









ChiChiLove said:


> Thank you, Bella, for sharing all your photos and the info for your new tag! My fur kids and I loved it so much that I just ordered one for Koda! Hopefully his will look as beautiful as yours.
> 
> Enjoy your new tag! 💕
> 
> ...



Thank you Megan! Wow you got one too? That's great, I hope you like it.
I got mine a few months ago, but had it stored away until Bella's older tag
wears out. So we just tried it on today. I like the look, it's sooo tiny and
light, there's really nothing to it, yet they managed to fit my phone number
on the back of the tag. They also have a "surprise me" tag option, I got
a second one for Bella, the creators get to decide what it'll look like, so it's
a surprise. Fun! lol I hope this tag is durable, I'm used to different more 
heavy duty tags for my other 3 dogs, but a 1 inch tag looks giant on Bella.
Please post Koda in his new tag when you get it!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie has to get one too! I want one for her buddy belt since she barely ever wears a collar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a nice tag , for a pretty little girl. I will have to look into that, for my little Ike.


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, I have just ordered one thanks a million. I had bought Alfie one but its nearly as big as him. Haha.🐾


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That tag looks like it was custom made for her! 

Bella, every time I see you, my heart melts!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I am a bit of a tag addict  Lately I have been so in love with The Mad Stamper on etsy, I don't know if I am willing to cheat on them, but those are really cute.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for looking & for your sweet words everyone. 
I wanted to share because I have never seen such a tiny tag, it's really ideal for
Chihuahuas. I was shocked once I received it, I didn't realize it would be quite
that small. Etsy is so great for dog tags, so many good artsy sellers, so many
choices, I like that the service is so personalized, and it feels good to support
small businesses.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Love it, LS! I need to get a smaller tag like that for Ocean...


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Very cute! Did the little charm come with the tag?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Love it, LS! I need to get a smaller tag like that for Ocean...


I think so too, and the price is right! We'll see how long it lasts, I'll update.





BellsMommy22 said:


> Very cute! Did the little charm come with the tag?


You have to ask for the charm, they have different options of fonts, little
drawings and charms for you to pick.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOVE IT! It looks awesome on her!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

These pics are great. She is a cutie!


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

Yay! I got one for Zoey, too!  Penny has a great one, also, but of course, she's a chunk, so hers is much bigger.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Oh that's super cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks girls! Glad you liked it!  I'm still shocked at how tiny it is, finally something perfect for toy breeds! I loooove it. 

And Trish, please post a picture of Zoey's tag once it arrives! I'd love to see it on her.


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm waiting for mine to come.x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Alfie2013 said:


> I'm waiting for mine to come.x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you in Canada by any chance? They ship from Canada, I think they usually make & ship them within 5 days max.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread wanting to order a tag for Jaxx. I know that we are moving though before September and we will change our phone numbers then. I keep telling myself I want him to have something on him though when we move so if he freaks and gets out the door somehow.
There is so many people where we live now that if they saw Jaxx they know exactly where he lives. I think since they are so affordable I may just order one now and then another one when we move.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Bella is so cute. And i just love the tag and collar. Might just order one for my Lluvia.


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

No I'm from the ukx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh oh! Looks like I ordered my second tags a little too early!  Right now they are offering 15% off with coupon code FACEBOOK06

...thought I'd share for those like Amy thinking of buying a tag.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh oh! Looks like I ordered my second tags a little too early!  Right now they are offering 15% off with coupon code FACEBOOK06
> 
> ...thought I'd share for those like Amy thinking of buying a tag.


Thank you LS! I think Jaxx is going to get one now and just get another one when we move


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Thank you LS! I think Jaxx is going to get one now and just get another one when we move
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Where are you guys moving to?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Where are you guys moving to?


Dallas, TX. As soon as hubby finds a job that he wants. I told him to get the move on. Our lease is done Sept 1 and I don't want to sign another lease.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Dallas, TX. As soon as hubby finds a job that he wants. I told him to get the move on. Our lease is done Sept 1 and I don't want to sign another lease.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Ah ok, so still within Texas, that's good. Best of luck to you guys, hope everything works out quickly and as stress free as possible.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep still within Texas just to a lot bigger city. Moving from a town that the population is 200,000 to somewhere that has a lot more people and a lot more traffic. 
Hubby's dad is in Dallas though and he is getting older and has heart problems. So it is good that he will be closer to him.
It will be about a 90 minute move. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Yep still within Texas just to a lot bigger city. Moving from a town that the population is 200,000 to somewhere that has a lot more people and a lot more traffic.
> Hubby's dad is in Dallas though and he is getting older and has heart problems. So it is good that he will be closer to him.
> It will be about a 90 minute move.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm sorry to hear about hubby's sick papa, I wish him health, I'm sure it will
be beneficial for him to have his son closer by. You know you are moving to a
bigger louder city and I'm here dreaming of a small town...I'm so tired of the
noise. If it wasn't for me needing to live near a hospital we'd be living out in
the bush somewhere long time ago.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear about hubby's sick papa, I wish him health, I'm sure it will
> be beneficial for him to have his son closer by. You know you are moving to a
> bigger louder city and I'm here dreaming of a small town...I'm so tired of the
> noise. If it wasn't for me needing to live near a hospital we'd be living out in
> the bush somewhere long time ago.


I like bigger cities because there is more things to do and more places to get things, like dog supplies. The thought of the traffic and noise doesn't excite me. 
Hopefully I will be able to find a pain specialist in Dallas and it won't take me as long as it did when I moved to Texas


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

~LS~ 

I found a pic of Penny's tag! on the front, it has her name and my phone number, and on the back, it says "I'm microchipped!"



I got it from this etsy seller https://www.etsy.com/shop/PoochyCouture


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I like bigger cities because there is more things to do and more places to get things, like dog supplies. The thought of the traffic and noise doesn't excite me.
> Hopefully I will be able to find a pain specialist in Dallas and it won't take me as long as it did when I moved to Texas
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YES I hope you do too! Good docs are so hard to find.









TrishW said:


> ~LS~
> 
> I found a pic of Penny's tag! on the front, it has her name and my phone number, and on the back, it says "I'm microchipped!"
> 
> ...



Aww my little Penny! :love2: Pretty girl.

I love her tag, I actually have that Etsy seller saved in my favorites,
but I haven't tried ordering just yet. I like their tags though, very nice.


I'd either draw over the phone number part or just remove the picture,
because you don't want some crazy getting your phone number. We have 
a really nice group here, but there are all kinds of weirdos lurking too, so 
just a warning.(I say this from experience, unfortunately)


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you! I blurred it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good! Always better safe than sorry. 

How big is that tag by the way? My Basenji boys are 21 pounds each, 
and your Penny is 20 right? So this size would work for them too. They
wear 1 inch tags right now, but I find them just a tad big.


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep, Penny is right at 20 pounds and I think the tag is a perfect size!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What size is that Trish? 1 inch?


----------

